# Bambu Suicide



## workinforwood (Sep 9, 2010)

http://masterscroller.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=16&Itemid=20

I am posting the link where I will blog my latest intarsia that I started working on.  I would post pics here, but it could stir up some kind of controversy due to the nature of my artwork, so to avoid that, feel free and pop into the link every so often and I'll update it as I go.


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Being a big fan of Boris Vallejo among others, I have no problem with the image at all. It's a thing of beauty. 

One question though. Is she an Amazon? looks like something is missing under those phoenix feathers.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 9, 2010)

Not sure what you mean Mike.  The tail of the phoenix covers one of her body parts, if that is the question.


----------



## sgimbel (Sep 9, 2010)

I've tried to learn intarsia.  It is a very time consuming process.  I really look forward to the "wip" photos.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Not sure what you mean Mike.  The tail of the phoenix covers one of her body parts, if that is the question.



yeah, but seems to me there would at least be a hint showing. Right where the feathers meet the body seems.... flat.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 9, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> [
> yeah, but seems to me there would at least be a hint showing. Right where the feathers meet the body seems.... flat.



LOL Typical guy! :devil::tongue::biggrin: 

I think that she is outstanding Jeff!!!! .... Now when can I see her in a blank??


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 9, 2010)

I likey


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 9, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Being a big fan of Boris Vallejo among others...



Ditto!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 9, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> workinforwood said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what you mean Mike.  The tail of the phoenix covers one of her body parts, if that is the question.
> ...



nope, my model is a small B cup and because her arm is raised up like that, it pulls her very flat and tight on that side, plus you might be looking at the picture as if it is straight across, but her body is on an angle so the left side is down more.  You might have to see the photograph of her to truly understand, but I have no permission to post that, and my website is in my opinion family oriented.  Any kids that can't handle my artwork are not properly raised and educated in my opinion.

I do appreciate the comment though Mike..don't get me wrong.  I analyze and study any critiques big time, because I want it to be perfect and I have made strange mistakes before!  One time I did an in progress like this before and there was a horse and I had drawn one of his hooves backwards and didn't notice, but someone else did thank god.  That part of the pic is correct, but if you see something else that isn't like a finger upside down:redface:..feel free and say so.  Otherwise I like everything exactly as it is..it's complicated, but not over complicated and not too busy.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > workinforwood said:
> ...



No problem. It just looks a little odd to me, and being a pencil/paint artist I've studied the human form extensively. The main thing is that you like it and it fits with what you are after.

I agree about there being nothing wrong with it, and kids not being able to handle it aren't raised right. I was very fortunate to have a mother that exposed me to art in all forms at an early age. I've been to more plays, visited more galleries and seen more nudes than I care to try to count. And most of that was before I was a teenager.

and Dawn.... I'm an atypical guy.  I actually don't like em big.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeff awesome work so far. I kinda thought the same thing as Mike but understand now that you explained it, I think. Anyway it is great artwork and I wish I had a small percent of your talent!


----------



## RyanNJ (Sep 9, 2010)

Amazing work.  You have a lot of talent to make something with that many pieces and details


----------



## thewishman (Sep 9, 2010)

On the size comparison...she looks like 20 bucks now, will she look like a million buck when you are finished???


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 9, 2010)

Once again your talent come to the surface and you WOW us......


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 9, 2010)

are you doing all of her ink as well or leaving her "clean skinned"?


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 9, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 10, 2010)

GoodTurns said:


> are you doing all of her ink as well or leaving her "clean skinned"?




yes I am Jon... her left arm which has the most tats and her face.  The other arm, the tats are barely visible at this angle so I won't bother.  I am not going to make her a nose ring though, I am not that crazy about the nose rings.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 19, 2010)

Finally...now it's starting to look like something!

http://masterscroller.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=16&Itemid=20


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow that is so amazing. I wish I knew how to do something like that!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 19, 2010)

Getting hotter by the minute.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Sep 19, 2010)

It looks very nice....by the way, can I borrow 20 bucks????


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 19, 2010)

Beautiful work Jeff. Took a few minutes to look around the site. Incredible.........Double Ditto on Vallejo......... If you don't post cna you at least bump this thread when you upadte your WIP?


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr Vic said:


> Beautiful work Jeff. Took a few minutes to look around the site. Incredible.........Double Ditto on Vallejo......... If you don't post cna you at least bump this thread when you upadte your WIP?



Oh sure, I can post reminders when updates happen.  I received a sample pic in my email where my painter digitally imposed the tattoo's on the carving...wow..that's impressive.  My paint artist Is Jonathan Burton.  People that have been here a long time know him, otherwise, you can look him up.  He is a pen maker.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 24, 2010)

had some extra free time this week..enough to put me up a week and now I still have this weekend which might be enough time to build the phoenix.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 24, 2010)

Jeff your link isn't working for me.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking good Jeff. Last link went to an administrator spot though so it didn't work. I notice you weren't going for the nose ring, how about the other piercings? Your art is amazing. Can't wait to see that Pheonix.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 25, 2010)

Phenomenal


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks guys.  The older link works just the same.  I spent 9 hrs today and the phoenix is complete too.  Unfortunately, I can take a pic, but it will be at least a few days before I can post one because my modem took a dump...I now have to use the wife's laptop to get online. Now I can ship it off to Jonathan and get to work sanding on the frame.  That darn Aussie burl takes forever to sand..it's like polishing a marble countertop.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok...got my modem working again and uploaded the latest pic.  This is pretty much complete other than some sanding of the frame.  The upper body is now packed up and I am shipping it out to Johnathan this afternoon for the tattoo work.  So it will be awhile before she gets back and then all I have to do is glue her in and spray her out.

http://masterscroller.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=16&Itemid=20

I never looked that closely.  I know she has strawberry shortcake tat's..well Johnathan pointed out to me that they are not just strawberry shortcake..they are modified into zombies...how cool is that!!! :biggrin:

Also...Dean uploaded 2 more of my latest magazine articles to the site which can be downloaded free of charge of course.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow thats stunning!


----------

